# the right decision?



## dna (Dec 2, 2004)

let me just give u some back ground information on myself ... i am 20 and in my second year of university ... i been surfing the forum for a while and know that becoming a chef is a long and bumpy road ... but i am fortunate enough that my parents has the funds for me to open up a resturant ... the problem is my parents wants me to finish university (4 years) before attending culinary school ... they think i should concenrate on business then open up a resturant for my passion and not to make a living ... my thought is i am attending a average program in average university and the degree is kind of useless since everyone has a degree now ... by the time i finish university and then culinary school and learn enough from working to open my own resturant i'll be in my 30s ... i don't want to wait that long ... my plan is to go to culinary management/chef traing now (2 years course) then work for 2 years and then open my own resturant ... my only worry is that i read on magazines that an average of only 1/10 resturant survive the first year ... so my question is with enough research and planning and managing my funds right is it really that hard to operate a resturant? i planned to open a small size resturant serving fusion (asian/western) food at low/mid price range with very good service and i plan to cook for my resturant ... am i making a right decision here by skipping university striaght to what i want and plan to do with my life? sorry for the long post but i really want to know how hard it is to operate a resturant and if i should stay in university or not


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

When I was looking at going to culinary school, many schools gave credit for having a degree already, and the price of admission dropped accordingly.

If it were me, I would get the 4-year degree. You can work in a restaurant while attending university. Then you will have some work experience before attending culinary school. Who knows whether you will really like working in a restuarant until you try it. It might change your mind about culinary school. I also heard that many who go to culinary school drop out because it isn't what they expected.

Get the degree first, so you will have something to fall back on.

Just my opinion.

doc


----------

